# getting a tegu



## yoyocrazy (Feb 28, 2011)

i plan on getting a tegu c :butt an someone tell me the differnce between reds,b/w,americans.
and ive heard alot about tank sizes what would be good for a adult.
thanks,for any help.trent


----------



## Max713 (Feb 28, 2011)

Start researching!!!

Will this be your first reptile?
Are you prepared to take care of a 4'+ lizard for 20+ years?

The recommended enclosure size for an adult is 8'L x 4'W x 3'T, I will be using a 7'x3.5'x3', and that is on the small side! These lizards get big, and need a lot of space! You can't skimp out on the enclosure size!!!
The primary difference between reds, b/w's and Americans is coloration. Reds being a lightish red coloration, b/w's being about 60% black/40% white, and Americans about 60% white/40% black. Other than that they are very similar, in temperament, size, etc. Bobby will tell you his Americans get larger than red's and b/w's, although I've personally seen b/w's just as large.

Have you done much research as to diet, temps, taming, humidity, lighting requirements, etc? Tegu's are one of the most (many would say THE most) rewarding lizards in the world to own and care for, although they do require an immense amount of responsibility, patience, time, and effort! Make sure you are prepared for a significant 20 year investment before you consider purchasing one.


----------



## yoyocrazy (Feb 28, 2011)

ive done recearch yes how much bigger do his americans get.


----------



## Max713 (Feb 28, 2011)

yoyocrazy said:


> ive done recearch yes how much bigger do his americans get.



If you had researched thoroughly at all, you would not have needed to ask about enclosure size, that's pretty common information...

Edited: Although so for there has been B/W's just as large as most American's, James brought up a good point in later posts that Americans have only been around for two years, and no one really knows how big they can actually get. I got ahead of myself.


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 28, 2011)

it is pretty clear you did no such research, if you did you would know the lizard size and enclosure size,those are the two main things that are stressed the most on every care sheet and all care related articles i have read. If you were ready to own a tegu you would have done the research and ask questions about conflicting information within the care sheets and other things you may no be able to find so easily. Please do the research or do not get the lizard,have you any experience with reptiles,do you know how to properly hibernate a tegu or the things you can feed?

I am not trying to put you down or discourage you i would just hate to see a perfectly good innocent tegu go to a irresposible owner who does not know what he is doing and likely in 5months will be back on here asking"Help,Whats wrong with my tegu"

Read this
<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewtopic.php?t=20#axzz1FJgdY7mk" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?t=20#axzz1FJgdY7mk</a><!-- l -->

browse the forum and learn all you could,do not put in one night of research dedicate weeks to months to it,i researched for 6months before i even thought i was ready for one. I hope your not one of the people who thinks,oh im gon by me a big as$ lizard that eats mice,they need more than just mice and insects in the diet at young ages.

Tegu's are not something you want to play with,i am sure you saw calm well taken care of tegus on youtube,tegu's with ill husbandry are the exact opposite and have the ability to literally bite your finger cleannn off.

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Max713 (Feb 28, 2011)

TheKid12 said:


> it is pretty clear you did no such research, if you did you would know the lizard size and enclosure size,those are the two main things that are stressed the most on every care sheet and all care related articles i have read. If you were ready to own a tegu you would have done the research and ask questions about conflicting information within the care sheets and other things you may no be able to find so easily. Please do the research or do not get the lizard,have you any experience with reptiles,do you know how to properly hibernate a tegu or the things you can feed?
> 
> I am not trying to put you down or discourage you i would just hate to see a perfectly good innocent tegu go to a irresposible owner who does not know what he is doing and likely in 5months will be back on here asking"Help,Whats wrong with my tegu"
> 
> ...



Very good points, I like this care sheet as well:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.teguterra.com/tegucaresheet.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.teguterra.com/tegucaresheet.htm</a><!-- m -->

Nobody is trying to discourage, rather encourage you to do the proper research to actually know what you're getting in to.
I think months of research may be a little excessive for an already domesticated animal... but it definitely takes longer than one night of browsing to figure out if you can handle a Tegu, let alone how to care for one.

And he's exactly right ^^^ Don't come in here claiming you've done your research when you clearly haven't, enclosure size and animal size is usually the most emphasized bit of info in any care sheet...


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

First off, Max and theKid, how long have you guys had Tegus??

The full adult size of All Americans is unknown being they have only been around since 2009 and aren't full grown yet. Reds and B/Ws are very common besides color and the reds seem to have a little bit of trouble shedding , but more fruit can help with their hydration. Just browse through the posts on here as just about everything is covered and anything you can't find feel free to post.

This forum shouldn't make anyone feel they can't ask questions. Sorry if the "new" guys made you feel this way. 

But definitely do your research before you get your Tegu.


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 28, 2011)

james.w said:


> First off, Max and theKid, how long have you guys had Tegus??
> 
> The full adult size of All Americans is unknown being they have only been around since 2009 and aren't full grown yet. Reds and B/Ws are very common besides color and the reds seem to have a little bit of trouble shedding , but more fruit can help with their hydration. Just browse through the posts on here as just about everything is covered and anything you can't find feel free to post.
> 
> ...




I Currently own a colombian tegu, i had him for 3years and now and i will be getting my first argentine soon,but i have plenty of reptiles and experience my friend and i am only 16. Read my post not anywhere did i say anything about the all american size,i know those are recently produce,i even read on another forum how they actually came to be(no i do not mean the genetics, i mean how they were breed), i am just giving him my two cents on what he should do because it is pretty clear he did no research and if you don't make it seem important he will completely discard all that was said and go and get the tegu with out doing research,all because you make it seem like a breeze,i gave him detail and what he will be facing getting this tegu,he needs to know this before he does no research and makes a impulse buy.Then like said he will be back on here in a couple of months asking "what is wrong with my tegu why is it always sleeping and under the ground",why let the mistake of improper husbandry continue when we could stop it here, i am done talking,it does not make a difference to me what he does now,whether he takes my advice and make something great of it or buy the tegu not knowing what he doing. I wish him the best of luck with what ever he does.


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

If you read the last sentence in my post, I also say to do research before buying. Experience with reptiles and experience with Argentine Tegus is 2 different things. It just bothers me when people who have very little or even worse, no experience with Tegus try to tell someone else what they need to do before getting one. 

Also the comment about the All American was for Max.


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 28, 2011)

When it comes to reptiles,by "experience" do you know what is meant? What people really mean by experience is devotion and dedication to the reptile,how many reptiles you keep also how to handle and what to do if a problem arises,and generally the same problems a rise in mostly all reptiles,and like i said i have been researching for 6months already, my knowledge on tegu care and origins more than likely surpass most keepers who have been keeping for years, you can keep a reptile alive for years but it takes real research not hands on experience with one or two tegus to even claim your knowledgeable of the species. 

I from day one jumped into larger reptiles, but i was always dedicated and did more research than you could imagine,i am obsessed with facts and I research for months with any reptile i get to ensure i provide proper Husbandry and all of my reptiles live long and healthy, i just want the same for the OP.

Oh and when you are addressing more than one person on a forum post try and say who you are talking too,thats how things get started my friend,take care.


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

If you can read, I addressed the both of you in the first question and than started a new paragraph. Being that you are only 16, I doubt you have as much experience with "large" reptiles as you think. 

Hands on experience is the best kind you can have, and if your animal is healthy and thriving, no amount of research is going to change that. Just because you can read care sheets and ask questions doesn't mean you can keep anything. 

Good luck in your reptile endeavors, but please keep your non-experienced opinions to yourself and let those of us with experience with the reptile in question help the OP out.


----------



## TheKid12 (Feb 28, 2011)

HA HA,your a little prick now KM :butt , and my knowledge is far beyond that of a care sheet my friend,i read books and attend lectures and reptile expos. 

" there are three types of people in the world: Those who learn from books those who learn from others and those who just have to pee on the electric fence themselves" 

I am the first,i prefer to learn from books as they provide accurate information from people who actually observed the species in there habitat and keep them to study and not just as pets like you do,who deemed you the Tegu God my friend,you are not experienced.You keep tegus that's it,you know nothing of them other than ground turkey,uvb and rodents,do you and i a favor and........................ :dead 

oh and you broke the guidelines,you were first to issue a personal attack towards me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Kid, calm down. What makes you better than anyone else here? I started getting into reptiles when I was 15 and I can tell you that once you mature into a logical adult, you'll look back on these posts and think "Wow... What was I thinking?" Trust me, I did it too. Keep on researching and learning but refrain from tooting your horn just yet.

OP, if you browse the forum and read Bobby's care links on the "Home" pages, you'll learn a lot.

I've been researching Tegus for about three years now gathering all the information I can before I get one. I can proudly say that I feel that I'm very suited to be a Tegu owner but for now, will refrain from getting one because there is much more research to do. (And financial issues, haha)

Edit:
And I wouldn't classify James' posts directed towards you as "personal attacks" just yet. lol


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

I never personally attacked you. What books are you reading about the Argentine Tegu? I don't remember referring to myself as the "tegu god", but those are your words. 

You are correct, I do keep them as pets, but at least I keep them. You don't have any at the moment as you said. 

And as far as what type of person I am, I would say I am the second and third, sometimes I learn from others and sometimes I piss on the fence. Oh well.

:bajo


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Little Wise Owl.

Just to clarify something as well, I got my All American from Bobby only 2 weeks after ever even knowing what a Tegu was. He/She is doing fine, hibernating in a 5x2x2.5. His permanent home is sitting in my garage right now waiting for him to be big enough for it. I also have a red that I rescued from a kid here in vegas that was keeping it in a 20G long with no UVB. It is a little on the small side, but otherwise seems doing great. You can also see what other herps I keep in my sig. 

TheKid, I am not trying to start and internet battle with you. Like I said, it just bothers me when people with no experience with the OP's question get involved.


----------



## Max713 (Feb 28, 2011)

I was not trying to cause a problem...
You are correct, I have little experience with Tegu's at only 2 months, although I have plenty of experience with other reptiles. Again you are also correct in saying that Tegu's are unlike any other reptile, and previous experience in some areas can mean nothing.
On the other hand I have read most every piece of literature on them I can get my hands on, and have been lectured on them and their ways for hours. Though, if you noticed, I never claimed to be an expert, or even very experienced... I didn't offer any significant first hand advice, or technical information, I did however share information widely known and accepted as correct, all correct except for that concerning the sizes of Americans (And I did edit my previous post reflecting that). 
I may have come across as harsh, partly because spoon feeding someone who clearly hasn't researched, but claims they have, is irritating... But mostly because in recent months I've become more passionate about seeing neglected and ill treated reptiles, it hits a nerve thinking about another impulse buy occurring leading to the suffering of another large lizard... Coming across as aggressive is probably counter productive against my actual goal, it's very easy to let a hot head get ahead of you when behind a keyboard and not standing in front of someone.


----------



## james.w (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you very much Max, I did not intend on being harsh, and if I was, I apologize.

In your edit, you are incorrect again, it's not the giants that have only been around 2 years, it is the All Americans. They are different than the Extreme Giants.


----------



## Max713 (Feb 28, 2011)

james.w said:


> Thank you very much Max, I did not intend on being harsh, and if I was, I apologize.
> 
> In your edit, you are incorrect again, it's not the giants that have only been around 2 years, it is the All Americans. They are different than the Extreme Giants.


No problem, I just wanted to clarify where I stood, and what type of information I was trying to relay. You were not being to harsh towards me, all you directed towards me was that I had incorrect information concerning Americans, and you simply asked how much experience I had, no need to apologize for any of the that.
You may have been harsh to the other individual, although I may have as well with the way he was speaking to you.

Edited it again, I meant American's, I do not know why I wrote Giants in that line, I was referring to Americans in the rest of the paragraph, brain fart...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 1, 2011)

TheKid12 said:


> HA HA,your a little prick now KM :butt , and my knowledge is far beyond that of a care sheet my friend,i read books and attend lectures and reptile expos.
> 
> " there are three types of people in the world: Those who learn from books those who learn from others and those who just have to pee on the electric fence themselves"
> 
> ...




Woah....Chill, there is no reason to tell someone to kiss your butt. 

If you want people to take you seriously at your age, then it's time to act adult and agree to disagree and walk away. What good does internet bravado do, other than make you feel better for a moment or two?

It's just my opinion that antics like this are contributing to even more people NOT taking teenage keepers seriously. Not all books are correct. In fact most books on reptile care are old school and have caused more harm than good by following the books alone. Interaction with other keepers is critical.

So many forums destroyed by internet bravado.....this is a great resource, why ruin it with silliness?


Just my .02.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

I`ve been a fence peeing fool all my life.. 

Never been into books or coke bottle glasses ... 

Time comes to do something get out and do it ...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 1, 2011)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_Plte-PbU" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu_Plte-PbU</a><!-- m -->


----------



## TheKid12 (Mar 1, 2011)

lol,no getting through to you people is there? I'm done with this thread,let him buy a tegu and kill it for all i care. It is,his money,his time,his lizard and most certainly his responsibility.So do as you please you will be good because apparently two weeks of research is all you need. Good luck man.


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2011)

Lets start over TheKid12, I mean after all you have tons of reptile experience in your 16 years of life and could probably teach us old guys a thing or two. I'm not saying everyone can be successful with their animals with little research, but I have been so far. 

By the way, there is a post asking about Colombians that could use your expertise. How big is you colombian? what size enclosure is he in? do you have any pics to share?


----------



## TheKid12 (Mar 1, 2011)

james.w said:


> Lets start over TheKid12, I mean after all you have tons of reptile experience in your 16 years of life and could probably teach us old guys a thing or two. I'm not saying everyone can be successful with their animals with little research, but I have been so far.
> 
> By the way, there is a post asking about Colombians that could use your expertise. How big is you colombian? what size enclosure is he in? do you have any pics to share?



Ha ha you got love Sarcasm, stop with the complements your making me blush man,i know i am brilliant no need to rub it in everyone's face man,and oh please your not old man,your as young as ever, 89 is the new 30 man. So that put's you around 45.

But on a serious note,my colombian is 3ft 3" healthy male,my enclosure is a 6x3x4 (i know i went a little tall on the height but my lights are mounted close on the inside), i see the post about colombians and it is just like what the Op in this thread is asking. He is looking for a easy way out all that the person in that post is asking is stuff that should already be known from research,those are all basic care questions. I will not sit and waste my time telling him to do research. Like i already said "It is,his money,his time,his lizard and most certainly his responsibility" all the questions he asked could easily be founed out with the recommended research even if it is only 2weeks.


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2011)

No pics of your Tegu??


----------



## TheKid12 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope,i have no camera nor need to take photos. Like i said before i am done with this thread.Expect no further replies from me.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 1, 2011)

That's probably best, as you seem to be against posting any helpful or relative information.
Seems this thread has got out of hand.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Haha, what a typical type of response.


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2011)

Little Wise Owl said:


> Haha, what a typical type of response.



Exactly, typical know-it-all kid.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 1, 2011)

montana said:


> I`ve been a fence peeing fool all my life..
> 
> Never been into books or coke bottle glasses ...
> 
> Time comes to do something get out and do it ...



lol,I second that!


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 1, 2011)

Its pretty bad that we may have lost "yoyocrazy" as a potential member on this forum because of people like max and thekid

I sure am glad that people like that weren't replying when I first came here with questions.

Yoyocrazy, I promise most people here wont approach you with this kind of childish behavior. This forum is a great place to learn and I encourage you to ignore this thread, search around this forum for answered questions, and then ask any questions you may have left.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 1, 2011)

thomasjg23 said:


> Its pretty bad that we may have lost "yoyocrazy" as a potential member on this forum because of people like max and thekid
> 
> I sure am glad that people like that weren't replying when I first came here with questions.
> 
> Yoyocrazy, I promise most people here wont approach you with this kind of childish behavior. This forum is a great place to learn and I encourage you to ignore this thread, search around this forum for answered questions, and then ask any questions you may have left.



If I said something bad enough to scare him/her away, he/she has bigger problems. Maybe you should re-read my posts and re-evaluate how they were childish and inappropriate in any way.


----------



## james.w (Mar 1, 2011)

Its not that you "scared" them away, but more that people don't want to be part of a forum well they feel they will get attacked for asking the "stupid" question. In the future, I would just refrain from posting in a thread if you don't want to just answer the OP's question. There are alot of posts on the different forums I frequent including this one that make me want to go off on the OP, but for what? I just click on my back button and move on to the next post.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 2, 2011)

yoyocrazy said:


> i plan on getting a tegu c :butt an someone tell me the differnce between reds,b/w,americans.
> and ive heard alot about tank sizes what would be good for a adult.
> thanks,for any help.trent



Reading this thread i could not help but notice your questions were not all answered and responded too correctly due to the little argument(does not happen a lot but every ounce in a while we will get a troll or strong disagreements),so guess i'll take a shot at it.

The Arg B&W and Reds are really not too dissimilar other than the color and the red's can stand slightly higher temps,theres really not to much of a difference. I read ounce or twice that reds are more aggressive than B&w tegu and are also a bit bigger,but i think that's just a story.

The All American Tegu's are only Breed by Bobby Hill and they are a rare three way cross( "1/4 Blue 1/4 Red and 1/2 Extreme Giant tegus,") And they are still too young a tegu breed to determine a adult sized All american and with it is crossed between it could go either way,The all Americans from the pictures i have seen have a great cream/white color to them.

The recommended enclosure size for one adult tegu is 8x4x3 (LXWXH) with the absolute minimum for one tegu being a 6x3x3.

I am no tegu expert, i don't even have one yet but i have been on this site searching the threads for some time and i came across so much helpful information,this is a great forum with helpful people stick around and learn all you possibly can. There are some pretty cool threads going on right now like the "Dog chow tegu" thread is a really good one and a great read.

Good luck and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Usually when you breed an animal like that a hi-bred the offspring don`t come out true .. 

Often they are sterile [time will tell ] and you will have some that mimic the red the blue and the giant .. 

Only after generation after generation of picking the offspring that closest represents what you are working toward do they begin to breed true ... 

About the time that happens you have to address the problem of inbreeding ..

That will require you to out cross [say to a giant for size] .. 

Then the old problem of breeding true will arise again ... 

Eventually you may end up with what you want but there will be problems with in that particular cross ..


----------



## yoyocrazy (Mar 2, 2011)

thomas thanks,strange thanks
i know they need a big tank all the people telling me i did not do research i wanted to know what you guys use.what you perfer.trent


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

I got you YOYO ... 

Just try to find what you want here when you are new to the site ... 

Ask your questions ....

I think you would be better off to build your enclosure from plywood .. 

Think about an enclosure outside also ...


----------



## james.w (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry for going off topic yoyo. Those guys just hit a nerve. 

Once mine is an adult he will go into a 8 x 3.5 x 2.5.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow...the content of this thread is AWFUL. Kid and Max--you guys are RIDICULOUS. This is a forum where people go to get help. YOYO--please don't let these guys scare you off. We've lost some exceptionally helpful, knowledgeable, and insightful folks because of threads like these. 

KID, MAX...you guys have BARELY been around this forum. Don't go screwing it up because you're getting too comfortable.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

Again, you need to re-read my posts, at no point was I "ridiculous". I never attacked anyone, or even argued with anyone! All I even said to the OP that would come across as negative was calling him out on claiming he had searched, he clearly hadn't, which I did in a calm and respectful way.
YOU are ridiculous for bashing someone for no apparent reason. It's an internet forum, and I've seen MUCH worse said by the admin himself, either someone needs to grow thicker skin or let some stuff brush off easier.
At no point did I try and discourage, just educate on the burden of such a pet. Adding a new owner to the community is always great, adding a new keeper that gives up after 6 months is not...

And no, I'm not comfortable here yet.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

Max....did you ever think that English might not be that guy's first language? Or that perhaps he does not have a good grasp on how to relay himself online? 

Perhaps he did research, which he at least attempted later to clarify what he was asking.

Have a little patience, it was kinda ridiculous to "call him out" as you put it, without even asking him to clarify.

This is the kind of thing that has ruined many a forum. One must have a little heart and patience until the person shows themself to be a troll or just lazy. I don't think either of those was the case with YoYo....

I like this site, I've learned a lot in my short time here, much more than any of the other forums (repticzone is one that I got tired of the incessant banter in). We ALL can always learn SOMETHING.

I will state I do not think you were as rude to yoyo as say, TheKid but I did find your tone to be a little condescending, even if you did not intend it to be.....I mean we all start somewhere.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 2, 2011)

Max713 said:


> Again, you need to re-read my posts, at no point was I "ridiculous". I never attacked anyone, or even argued with anyone! All I even said to the OP that would come across as negative was calling him out on claiming he had searched, he clearly hadn't, which I did in a calm and respectful way.
> YOU are ridiculous for bashing someone for no apparent reason. It's an internet forum, and I've seen MUCH worse said by the admin himself, either someone needs to grow thicker skin or let some stuff brush off easier.
> At no point did I try and discourage, just educate on the burden of such a pet. Adding a new owner to the community is always great, adding a new keeper that gives up after 6 months is not...
> 
> And no, I'm not comfortable here yet.



Oh, I've read your posts...don't you fret about that. 

Your tone was COMPLETELY unnecessary and inappropriate. I read your first post and immediately thought, "Wow, this guy is a *****!". Maybe you need a lesson in internet etiquette? You were straight up yelling at this kid...all the while, might I add, actively contradicting your own husbandry advice. 

Do you really think you have the same cred as the "admin himself" ? This is HIS forum, yeah?!?! Not only does Bobby own this site, he's THE tegu breeder--you are but a forum user, just like the rest of us. 

And, regardless of what the "admin himself" posts, how does that make it OK for you to be a jerk in ANY way? 

You can keep defending yourself with these flimsy little arguments...and we'll keep flippin' them on you until you find yourself back in reality.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

You act like every new member is a child that should be treated with care...
I started by telling him to research, then answered some of his questions. Then after reading his second post, I gathered what information I could about him from what he posted, and made an assumption reflecting that. Is that how normal conversations progress? Although internet conversations can be more easily misunderstood, as it's much more difficult to deduct information from written text.

Yelling? How can you possibly deduct that I was yelling?
And at what point did I ever compare my credibility to that of the admin? All I stated was I've seen the very admin of this very site write worse things than me, on a forum that apparently support such ways... 

Like I said, at no point was I rude, certainly not ridiculous. I will stand by my words, so anything further will be beating a dead horse.

Until I'm back in reality? I think your reality is that tat is scewed...

YOYO- I apologize if I came across as though I was attacking you in any way, I had no intention of that.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

Max713 said:


> You act like every new member is a child that should be treated with care...



No...just like a human being and not insulted at first blush.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> Max713 said:
> 
> 
> > You act like every new member is a child that should be treated with care...
> ...



Again, I don't know how you deducted an insult from anything I had posted towards the OP...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

Max...I'm letting this go, peace. I don't feel like arguing when there are much more fun things to discuss.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 2, 2011)

Max713 said:


> You act like every new member is a child that should be treated with care...
> I started by telling him to research, then answered some of his questions. Then after reading his second post, I gathered what information I could about him from what he posted, and made an assumption reflecting that. Is that how normal conversations progress? Although internet conversations can be more easily misunderstood, as it's much more difficult to deduct information from written text.
> 
> Yelling? How can you possibly deduct that I was yelling?
> ...




Are you kidding me right now? I don't think every new member is a child that should be treated with care--I think every new member is a PERSON with genuine desire to learn about tegus and DESERVES to be treated with respect. When someone comes here looking for information and your reply is, right out of the gate,

* "Start researching!!!

Will this be your first reptile?
Are you prepared to take care of a 4'+ lizard for 20+ years?

The recommended enclosure size for an adult is 8'L x 4'W x 3'T, I will be using a 7'x3.5'x3', and that is on the small side! These lizards get big, and need a lot of space! You can't skimp out on the enclosure size!!!*


You composed SIX SENTENCES in this little sample I've posted here. SIX. 4 of which were you yelling at YOYO (How many exclamation marks do you need to use?) The other 2 sentences were you questioning his ability to keep tegus. He came TO US for questions...

I'm not saying that people shouldn't do their own research or be prepared to face the questions you asked--the manner in which you approached it is what made you look like a jerk. 

And yes, you are too comfortable here if you think you can talk to people like that, compare yourself to Varnyard, and not see a problem with it. The problem is you're too arrogant to recognize it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

He is doing his research..

That`s what we are about .... 

A person can ask Most any question they want to [according to forum ] and others can comment or choose not to ....

The way it has been working is people ask questions others who have the time or inclination try to answer to the best of their abilities ...


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

We need a "like" button.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Mar 2, 2011)

yoyocrazy said:


> thomas thanks,strange thanks
> i know they need a big tank all the people telling me i did not do research i wanted to know what you guys use.what you perfer.trent



N/p man, and if you want to see some cool enclosures and a how to on them,this site has a great Housing forum,check it out

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/viewforum.php?f=25#axzz1FTR4FoMw" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewforum.php?f=25#axzz1FTR4FoMw</a><!-- l -->



Draco D Tegu said:


> We need a "like" button.



Agreed! I was just thinking that the other day.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

At what point did I appear to be making a joke, or kidding in any fashion.
I was using exclamation points as a way to emphasize as is what an exclamation point is for, in this case bolding would have had the same effect. Usually, one deducts one is "yelling" at another by the context of the text, not the punctuation point following it.
AGAIN, I never once compared myself to the admin, merely stated a truth concerning him. 

To the OP, it would probably be a good idea to start a new thread on the subject, as most will no longer want to post in this one after so much hostility.


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 2, 2011)

Max713 said:


> At what point did I appear to be making a joke, or kidding in any fashion.
> I was using exclamation points as a way to emphasize as is what an exclamation point is for, in this case bolding would have had the same effect. Usually, one deducts one is "yelling" at another by the context of the text, not the punctuation point following it.
> AGAIN (for the last time), I never once compared myself to the admin, merely stated a truth concerning him.
> 
> To the OP, it would probably be a good idea to start a new thread on the subject, as most will no longer want to post in this one after so much hostility.




Oh dude...you're too fargone...

Your reply post was a joke.

As far as the exclamation points and yelling--you're trying WAAAY to hard here. Remember, just because you can't understand why somebody thinks you're rude, DOES NOT MEAN you're not being rude. It means you are incapable of understanding simple, conversational etiquette. 

And, yes, you DID compare yourself to the admin. AGAIN, just because you don't understand how you compared yourself to him, that doesn't mean you didn't. It just means that you lack the ability to understand how simple comparisons were made. Maybe you should re-phrase and say that you "don't compare" to the admin? That'd make a helluva lot more sense. 

As far as addressing the OP about starting a new thread due to hostility...WOW!!! You're NUTS!!! You were the FIRST PERSON TO RESPOND with what some (including myself) consider to be, hostility. It's certainly ironic that after all of the posts in this thread--ya know, the one where the person was asking for advice--your advice is for him/her to start a new thread. HAH!


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

I don't understand how clarifying the use of exclamation points in relation to yelling is "trying WAAAY to hard", only responding to your post claiming I had been "yelling".
I understand why you think I was being rude, that has been so clearly explained by yourself. But just as you implied, what one person considers to be rude, will be considered differently by the next.

You say I have no understanding of conversation etiquette... comical, as it seems in this argument I have never once insulted you, nor personally attacked you in any way, the same I cannot say about you. If you are basing that assumption off the way I address someone after deducting information from them after only several sentences, you are sorely mistaken. It seems my etiquette is much stronger than yours, especially after reading your responses to what further I have said.

Referencing the Admin's previous words and actions, and comparing them to the style of language I have used (apparently insulting), is in no way comparing *myself* to him. I was simply referencing previous posts on the very forum that several have stated doesn't condone such interaction... 
Again, your ability to deduct is lacking.

I advised starting a new thread, as I'm confident he won't receive much further helpful information on this one for both the reason that few will want to engage in a thread full of so much hostile and off topic chatter, but also I will continue to argue with you over the silly points you make.
Having been the first to post in this thread has nothing to do with advising to start a new one after so much unrelated conversation has transpired, many would advise the same thing.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

I've never really liked horses anyways


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

That`s a mule ....


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

You sure? I thought it was a big goat.


----------



## Max713 (Mar 2, 2011)

Its actually a rare hump-less camel.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 2, 2011)

or a pushmepullu?


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 2, 2011)

Draco D Tegu said:


> :dead



You guys are all wrong... that's Bobby preparing a meal for his Tegus.... 



 jus playin' Bobby...


----------



## thomasjg23 (Mar 3, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> Draco D Tegu said:
> 
> 
> > :dead
> ...



We REALLY need a "like" button


----------

